# Most comfortable work boots?



## HBRE

A buddy of mine who iss not a construction contractor tried to post this question and got denied. Then he askd me, and I'm a wolverine guy. so i thought i would post the question for him since he showed me this cool website.

nice to know this place exists for future discussions.

what is the most comfortable work boot you have ever worn?


----------



## alongston

I've had some decent luck with Wolverines. I would also like to know what everyone thinks. It seems like all boots that I get fall apart very quick for the amount of money I spend on them.


----------



## angus242

Try using search. Most basics topics like this have been discussed in detail already:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/what-work-boots-you-24545/


----------



## SAW.co

I'm wearing Wolverines they are the best fit for less money. but if you can afford total comfort its all about Red Wing's:thumbsup:


----------



## HBRE

SAW.co said:


> I'm wearing Wolverines they are the best fit for less money. but if you can afford total comfort its all about Red Wing's:thumbsup:


are the wolverines that you wear comfortable? Which ones?

cuz i've had wolverines that are great and some suck as far as comfort goes.


----------



## Bradracer18

I have wolverines, they are a steel toe boot and very comfortable. Cost me 149.99, but after a week of break in, they are still very comfortable. Had them close to a year...so can't talk about durability yet.


----------



## 74craig

Red Wing,all ive worn for 20 years.Just make sure their the made in the USA ones:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i use to wear dakota's from marks work wear house all the time, but i started finding they were beginning to make the soles too thick which made em feel like platform shoes or kiss boots.... not good for balance on roofs and such. not to mention the last two pairs i had wore out in 6 months

my latest pair are cofra's, their carbon fibre so no steel in em. super lightweight, and feel like a true sneaker almost for flexibility and walking around in awkward spots. ill be buying another pair soon when their worn out

i like the look of wolverines but they dont fit my feet. i have a flipper foot so their too narrow. atleast the ones available here

as for redwings, a buddy bought a pair and they fell apart after a month, heard the same thing from someone else so i avoid em


----------



## Kingstud

wesco Jobmasters
http://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/home.asp


----------



## Station1

I wear Timberland most often.


----------



## chris klee

Timberland endurance pro. More comfy than my running shoes even.


----------



## Smatt

Vasque sundowner the most comfortable boot ever. When broken in they are like sneakers.

They are gore-Tex hiking boots hands down the best by far. However they are pricey.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Just bought a pair of Red Wing Worx two days ago. Not even broke in yet and they are light years ahead of anything else I've tried.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like Merrill's.


----------



## BKFranks

I've been wearing Wolverines for 20 years. I always get 6" boots with the wedge heal. I used to get the Durashocks with the plain tow, but a number of years back I switched over to the moc-toe.








I was just thinking of getting a new pair. The ones I h ave now I've had for a few years and they've lasted a long time, but it's time for some new ones. I found them online at workingperson dot com for about $20 cheaper than everywhere else, plus free shipping.

Anyone ever try Thorogood Boots? They're made in the USA.


----------



## Sweebs

Wolverines. First job many moons ago, went to buy some steel toes,,,tried on every different brand and style, went with the most comfortable -Wolverine. The last boot purchase thought I'd try again to go with looks - but comfort again won out - and have another pair of Wolverines (Buccaneer, Multi-Shox/Electrical Hazard/Steel Toe/Contour Welt/Water Proof)


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Georgia Giants the best by far.


Andy.


----------



## SSC

i wear my $90 Wolverines even when im not working - they're that comfortable. The only time i wear those $200 Red Wings is when im working in muddy conditions. . . I dont want to mess up the wolverines:whistling


----------



## Watkinsbobcat

I wear Die Hard boots. They are really tough to break in but they last forever.


----------



## cablerailing

*Top 20 Work Boots with the highest reviews.*

Here, I made it easier for all.

MOST COMFORTABLE WORK BOOTS top reviews. 5 star and above. I never buy anything online without reading the reviews. Thought the last item I purchased online ended up not working. It was over $60, spent a half day researching it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

half size down/same as red wings


----------



## [email protected]

jlsconstruction said:


> Duluth is made in Duluth MN, my father swears by them


I am a Carhartt fan boy, I found out about Duluth Firehose gear about 6mths ago. They really really tug at my loyalty. Love the pants, havent sprung for a coat or bibs yet, as I just got a new pair of carhartt bibs and coat last winter. I buy a new set about every 5yrs.


----------



## jlsconstruction

[email protected] said:


> I am a Carhartt fan boy, I found out about Duluth Firehose gear about 6mths ago. They really really tug at my loyalty. Love the pants, havent sprung for a coat or bibs yet, as I just got a new pair of carhartt bibs and coat last winter. I buy a new set about every 5yrs.


I'll be getting a new jacket and bibs this spring, I washed the bibs and they shrunk a little, I've squeezed into the few times I've needed to this year, and my jacket is starting to fall apart. The right pocket is about gone, from putting my keys in it.


----------



## [email protected]

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll be getting a new jacket and bibs this spring, I washed the bibs and they shrunk a little, I've squeezed into the few times I've needed to this year, and my jacket is starting to fall apart. The right pocket is about gone, from putting my keys in it.


Are you talking about Duluth Firehouse gear or Carhartt gear JLS?


----------



## jlsconstruction

[email protected] said:


> Are you talking about Duluth Firehouse gear or Carhartt gear JLS?


I have carhartt now, not sure what I'll be going to


----------



## [email protected]

jlsconstruction said:


> I have carhartt now, not sure what I'll be going to


Damn that sucks man. I think maybe I've had the shrink issue with bibs before, /edit: never shrunk enough to have to squeeze though. (I rarely wash them) 

Sucks about your pocket. I've never had an issue. I've still got a coat thats probobly 6 or 7 years old. It's definitely faded, and has some ripping, but its usable. That coat and bibs have run the gamet of stucco, roofing, framing, and sheet metal.


I will say, I'm not a fan of their pants after finding the Duluth ones. Never thought they were comfortable, or durable enough for the cost. Hoping my Duluth's end up worth it, otherwise I'm just going all out $10 Levi's which make up the majority of my work wear.


----------



## asgoodasdead

also a carhartt fanboy, but I get all of mine at thriftstores since it's just gonna get ruined at work anyway. $8 on a pair of pants instead of $50


----------



## [email protected]

asgoodasdead said:


> also a carhartt fanboy, but I get all of mine at thriftstores since it's just gonna get ruined at work anywhere. $8 on a pair of pants instead of $50


Yeah, I'm 6'5" and wear a 36/36. No luck on thrift store pants, I do buy sweaters/hoodies there though.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I get all my winter gear in the spring, I got my nice carhartt jacket, carhartt hoodie and 2 carhartt t shirts for $30 2 years ago at dicks


----------



## jlsconstruction

I can't stand carhartt pants though, I get the $9 pairs at tractor supply


----------



## asgoodasdead

I don't like their standard carpenter pants, but their double front pants and "logger" pants are great. pretty sure when I sliced my knee open with a saw a few years ago, the double fronts showed the blade down a bit and might be why I came just short of cutting into my knee joint. cut that pair down into shorts after that and still wear them.


----------



## FSCROB

I love my Duluth firehose pants even though they are made in China. Carhart pants never fit me properly. Dickies are what I wear most of the time. Carhart extreme bibs and jackets are the best money can buy. I will be outside all day in them today. -4 plus windchill 
I never tried Duluth's boots.


----------



## caldoconsal

:thumbup:


----------



## Reg

mudpad said:


> Been wearing the Asolo 520 for years. Podiatrist told me years ago to get a boot that was stiff like a 2x4, These fit the bill. Also wide and roomy for my flat feet. Just got a new pair last week, after 2 days break in, they are totally comfortable.


That is a nice looking boot too.


----------



## asgoodasdead

just got these re-soled by red wing. they also put in brand new insoles, 2 new pairs of laces, and oiled and polished them. ready for another 3 years of framing.


----------



## TimNJ

I wear Ariat Terrain. They are a hiking type boot.
In the summer I wear sneakers.


----------



## heyodic

woodworkbykirk said:


> i use to wear dakota's from marks work wear house all the time, but i started finding they were beginning to make the soles too thick which made em feel like platform shoes or kiss boots.... not good for balance on roofs and such. not to mention the last two pairs i had wore out in 6 months
> 
> my latest pair are cofra's, their carbon fibre so no steel in em. super lightweight, and feel like a true sneaker almost for flexibility and walking around in awkward spots. ill be buying another pair soon when their worn out
> 
> i like the look of wolverines but they dont fit my feet. i have a flipper foot so their too narrow. atleast the ones available here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Trending Reviews Reviews Of The Best Experts Work Boots Can Be Found Here Best Logger Work Boots Made In The Usa For You List Of Some Best America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spyboots.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for redwings, a buddy bought a pair and they fell apart after a month, heard the same thing from someone else so i avoid em


Hello all. I am new here. My feet hurt a lot due to the concrete floor at my current work place. They get very sore and swollen after a days work. Never had this issue in previous shops. I am after the most comfortable safety cap work boot in existence. I don’t care what it costs. Does anyone know where to find a work boot that is comfortable all day every day?


----------



## asgoodasdead

heyodic said:


> Hello all. I am new here. My feet hurt a lot due to the concrete floor at my current work place. They get very sore and swollen after a days work. Never had this issue in previous shops. I am after the most comfortable safety cap work boot in existence. I don’t care what it costs. Does anyone know where to find a work boot that is comfortable all day every day?


i was dealing with the same issue recently and found relief in Keen Red Hook boots(composite toe)


----------



## tipitop

Kamik nationwide for me. This is what I wear out in winter. If is extremely cold Baffin Impact. Keep in mind that I'm in MN and word cold have real meaning.


----------



## 3rd4thGEN

heyodic said:


> Hello all. I am new here. My feet hurt a lot due to the concrete floor at my current work place. They get very sore and swollen after a days work. Never had this issue in previous shops. I am after the most comfortable safety cap work boot in existence. I don’t care what it costs. Does anyone know where to find a work boot that is comfortable all day every day?


Try walking around barefoot/ or with very light socks on rock pebbles to irritate your feet into regrowing a layering of calluses that cushion your foot's joints, ankles, knees, hips and lower back cartilage.
See current Track athletes training barefoot to reduce training and performing injuries.

Your shoes, like hand gloves over protect your feet, preventing the signal that your body needs to grow the layer of padding/ calluses on the bottoms of your foot without a few minutes of minor irritation. 

You might need to loosen your shoe laces, switch to thinner socks or worst case buy wider/ half size longer shoes, but your feet and legs and back will thank you after 8 hours of standing on concrete.
Get some Horse stall mats for the floor at work if possible......

AS in previous threads: buy boots in pairs, or same model # , and alternate wearing at least two, so they can thoroughly dry over 36 hours, and reduce damp skin & oder issues.
If you have sweaty feet issues, maybe stop wearing antiperspirants at work, just use deodorants....


----------



## Leo G

Most comfortable are the ones you've been wearing for about 6 months. All nice and broken in.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Leo G said:


> Most comfortable are the ones you've been wearing for about 6 months. All nice and broken in.


Unless after six months they're totally shot and your feet are getting soaked from the morning dew. But maybe that goes without saying.


----------



## Leo G

Mine last about 14 months and shot. Mostly on concrete in the shop. Not much dew.

Of course I buy new ones every other year.......


----------



## tipitop

I do not know how guys who have sweaty feet can work outside in winter. Boots are a must in cold weather. I can go the entire day with only fleece thermal and a thick jacket, 100 gr at below zero if I have proper boots. I remember like 15 years ago reading so much about insulation to keep me warm out in winter in MN. As I have a word processor, I saved finding and there is 22 pages only about jackets. Go read about it again. Didn't do for 10 years or so. Primaloft Gold, ThermalQ Elite etc.. It is me in full action in 2018 where at tv is advised to not go out without reason.


----------



## superseal

Redwing 1221's...I bought a pair on a whim because they didn't have my other Moc toes in stock. I loved them so much, I went back for another pair.


----------

